# Tecumseh motor leaking gas out primer bulb



## Vtxman (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a Tecumseh 8hp motor on my snowblower. Last year, it started to leak gas out of the primer bulb after it ran for 5-10 minutes.When it does this, it runs terrible. It seems to do it more when the temp is warmer. I have since rebuilt he carb, replaced the primer bulb, put on new gaskets. I just put on a new carb and new fuel lines, and still have the same problem. Does anyone have any ideas what I can look for now? I am getting frustrated!! :banghead: Thanks for your time.. Jeff


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Since you have installed a new carb and it still doing it try the following.

If the float level is adjustable try adjusting it to shut off the fuel quicker; otherwords, to have a low level of fuel in the fuel bowl. It may just not regulating the fuel flow as it should.


----------



## Vtxman (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't think it can be the float level, because it is pushing the gas 4-6 inches higher than the carb itself through the primer bulb tube.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Hmmm, that is strange. I wish I could be of more help but where I am located snowblowers are very rare.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Not much difference between a snow blower engine and lawn mower engine.
Snow blowers don't use an air cleaner and use a bigger shroud .

BG


----------

